# [solved] radeon fan speed (xf86-video-ati)

## danielcb

Hi,

I'm using the xf86-video-ati drivers and everything works just fine. Even dynamic power management with dynpm works. Although power management works (profile: low), the fanspeed is set to about 40-50%, which is pretty loud.

Is there any way to control fan speed (temp sensors work) with lm_sensors? I couldn't find anything about this issue here or elsewhere besides some old articles [1] and the Radeon & LM_Sensor posts on gentoo-wiki.com.

thanks,

DanielLast edited by danielcb on Wed Feb 01, 2012 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Are you using a second or external monitor?

This post is from August last year and I am still waiting for my repaired card (fried)  :Sad: 

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?54237-AMD-Radeon-HD-quot-Cayman-quot-Finally-Moves-On-With-Acceleration/page2

could be the memory clock?

----------

## danielcb

I'm using it with an (one) external monitor (PC, not notebook) with a Radeon HD 4850 (using the RV770 firmware).

----------

## danielcb

with 'drm.debug=14 log_buf_len=16M' set

dmesg | grep radeon_pm_print_states shows:

```

[    0.624534] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states], 4 Power State(s)

[    0.624536] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states], State 0: Default

[    0.624538] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    Default

[    0.624539] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    16 PCIE Lanes

[    0.624541] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    3 Clock Mode(s)

[    0.624543] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       0 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263   No display only

[    0.624545] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       1 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624547] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       2 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624550] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states], State 1: Performance

[    0.624552] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    16 PCIE Lanes

[    0.624553] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    Single display only

[    0.624555] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    3 Clock Mode(s)

[    0.624556] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       0 e: 500000   m: 900000   v: 1263   No display only

[    0.624559] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       1 e: 500000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624561] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       2 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624563] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states], State 2: Default

[    0.624565] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    16 PCIE Lanes

[    0.624566] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    3 Clock Mode(s)

[    0.624568] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       0 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263   No display only

[    0.624570] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       1 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624573] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       2 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624575] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states], State 3: Performance

[    0.624576] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    16 PCIE Lanes

[    0.624578] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],    3 Clock Mode(s)

[    0.624580] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       0 e: 500000   m: 900000   v: 1263   No display only

[    0.624582] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       1 e: 500000   m: 900000   v: 1263

[    0.624584] [drm:radeon_pm_print_states],       2 e: 750000   m: 900000   v: 1263

```

that there are only two different power states (engine: 750000, memory: 900000) and (engine: 500000, memory: 900000).

With this kernel patch [1] you can set the clocks manually:

```

echo profile > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method

echo auto > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile

echo 300 > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/engine

echo 300 > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/memory

echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profil

```

result:

```

~ $ cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/radeon_pm_info 

default engine clock: 750000 kHz

current engine clock: 300000 kHz

default memory clock: 900000 kHz

current memory clock: 300000 kHz

voltage: 1263 mV

PCIE lanes: 16

```

It's just a workaround, but: silence! finally.

----------

